# Second pup- boy or girl?



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Our Haeden is almost 7 months and we're already considering getting a second V next year when he's 1 1/2. He loves other dogs so we're putting thought into growing our V family, although we want to see how he grows up over the next year before we make our decision 100%. I have already contacted a breeder who isn't expecting their next litter until the end of next year when we would want to pick up our newest addition. I would like to build a relationship with our next breeder so I'm starting early and have a better idea of what we would like to see in a breeder this time around.

In talking with both our vet and our trainer we have been given conflicting advice regarding getting another dog and whether it should be male or female. Our trainer informed us that no matter the breed we would want to get a female for our second pup and shy away from getting a male as it would create chaos in our household. Our vet disagreed and told us that a male would fit fine. I know there are many multi-V and multi-dog families with different combos of male/female on here so I'd love to hear your recommendations are and gain some food for thought about your pairings.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would go with want your personal preference is. I was always told that you shouldn't keep two dogs of the same gender together, but I know loads of people who do and they get on great. One of our neighbours has two intact males and they are fine, which I would have thought would have been a recipe for disaster. Our Gt Dane has been neutered and is very submissive, he has been great with our now 8 month old Vizsla.

I guess if you have a dominant male whether it is neutered or not it would probably be wise to go with a bitch. 

This is my first time with having two dogs at one time( and if my husband has his way it will be the last :-\) so obviously not that knowledgable on this one.

You might find that youtube video posted today by Ian Dunbar about how street dogs always seem to get on together and they are mostly unaltered.


----------



## NBRunner73 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 2 boys, one is 5.5 months and one is 2.5 months. They get along fine. The younger one is definitely dominant but they never fight. Just play like puppies do.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have a male vizsla and 2 trainers both told us to absolutely only get a female. But, our male has some dominance/aggression issues and they were afraid there could be fights if we got another male. We got a female and things are great. 

My mother-in-law has 2 male dashchunds. They don't fight and they do get along, but one is so alpha that the other one has become so timid he's in a constant state of anxiety.

I know of other folks who have 2 male terriers and they have to be separated when they're home aloe because they've had awful fights. 

But, I'm sure these cases aren't the norm. 

hotmischief, I'm sorry you'r husband doesn't like having 2 dogs  We have found it to be easier in many ways. It was tough at the beginning but we now think 2 is better than 1!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

* flynnandlunasmom*

I think he doth protest too much, if you know what I mean. 

He loves the danes and was horrified when I said I was getting a Vizsla :-X Fortunately he has been a first class puppy and far less trouble than any of the dane puppies we have had.

I often hear him talking stupid talk to Boris...but I doubt very much that he would admit that he actually likes the dog. Men


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you, everyone!

My mom has a dachshund and a basset (the dachshund was my dog but when I moved they insisted that he be left as not to seperate them) who are both male and get along quite well but it's a similar situation as flynn's mother's situation- the basset is extremely submissive to the dachshund and that's how it works out well.

At this point Haeden has an extremely sweet personality where he loves everyone and everything. He absolutely adores the mastiff across the street and just wants to give her kisses and lay with her, although when they play he can get a little timid when she starts swinging her paws but I don't blame him. I'm hoping his personality never changes as we adore it but that's why we want to watch him develop over the next year when he starts to go from puppy to adult. The breeder has already mentioned wanting to pair our future pup up with Haeden's personality as to make sure it's the best fit possible which I like the idea of. But I'm happy to hear that two males works with vizslas. I think that idea has the green light in my eyes 

My boyfriend isn't wild about the idea of two dogs but he agrees that our boy needs a playmate. Right now it's in the "let's just talk about it" phase which really means we're doing it but he can't swallow the idea whole yet ha. I've learned his ways!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have a boy & a girl Vizsla who get along perfectly. My mom has 2 boys (silky terrier & chihuahua) & a girl chihuahua - they also get along fine. Unless your dog has behavioral issues, you shouldn't have to worry about adding another pup of either sex. The pups work things out among themselves if you let them. It's the humans involvement that usually screws things up.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

NBRunner73 said:


> I have 2 boys, one is 5.5 months and one is 2.5 months. They get along fine. The younger one is definitely dominant but they never fight. Just play like puppies do.


These are both young dogs and generally adversarial relationships don't develop until they hit their "testosterone teens", 18 months or so. So long as there is clear leadership within the unit and within their own hierarchy it should be fine. The majority of problems occur between same sex housemates that are close in status. It can be fine and it can be problematic. It really depends on the dogs themselves and the household leadership combined. A safer bet of the two would be opposite sex housemates, ensuring of course that during those times of courtship they remain steadfastly and securely separated.

Ken


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

KB87 said:


> My boyfriend isn't wild about the idea of two dogs but he agrees that our boy needs a playmate. Right now it's in the "let's just talk about it" phase which really means we're doing it but he can't swallow the idea whole yet ha. I've learned his ways!


Rewind about 6-8 months And these could have been my exact words. I posted about this same topic before and got a wife variety of answers. In the the end we settled on a female pup as our males companion. It boiled down to 1) I really wanted a girl to have a girl and to have one of each. And 2) we were getting a companion for Dozer and I thought odds of NOT having to crate when home alone were better if they weren't two males. But only time will tell if the second reason works out for us. So most importantly, I just wanted a girl. And it seems she's going to be the one to rule between the two of them and she plays rough. It was even a comment at the park the other day that she's plays rough and prefers to run with the big dogs. Make a list of pros and cons and risks and rewards and then go with your instinct. OR leave it up to the breeder because a good breeder will def pick the best match for your home.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

We have two female Vs - 2.5yrs and 9 months. They are great together! Sophie, the oldest, is not dominant at all, and we felt comfortable bringing home another female V. On the other hand, had we had Pacsirta, our little one, first, I don't think I'd hurry to add another V.  So, in my opinion, much depends on personality of your V.


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

I think Ken Hits this one on the head as usual. I have had two intact males who never fought, and had females that fought on a regular basis. I think you should look to your current pet for the answer. If he generally gets along with other male dogs, and has no dominance issues then I think you would be fine having two males. keep in mind that having a male and female dog living together can present its own set of difficulties. I can speak from experience and tell you hat the old cliche is true if there is a will there is a way, and when females come into heat, males definitely have a will. So spaying or neutering one might be a wise decision.


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

Also I wanted to add that Dogs may need to establish order, and a feeling out stage can be common. In two dogs of the same sex, small tests between each other can occur where the dogs are feeling out their position in the "pecking order." Some times this can result in one or two small fights, or none at all. Just because the dogs have a small scuffle doesn't mean that they will not eventually work it out. RedBirdDog had an interesting read regarding this very situation recently, check out his blog, and you will see the dogs worked it out.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We have a boy (will be 1 year old in December) and a girl (will be 2 years old in January).
They get along great!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks all! There is definitely some food for thought in all of your responses.

I think we are still leaning toward getting a male for our second addition as our current boy's personality is extremely sweet and accepting so we don't think he would have issues with another male entering the house. Small scuffles would be expected but he's definitely more of a lover than a fighter! Ultimately I think we will follow our breeder's suggestion on which pup but I think we have decided we would like a male. I appreciate all of the advice and experience since this is unchartered territory for both my boyfriend and myself. It was also great to hear that having 2 Vs is almost easier than 1 since we're a little worried about having two crazy Vs that will be bouncing off the walls!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I read somewhere "one hunter, one dog". 

At the very least, I would wait until the first dog is mature and fully trained. That way makes life easier because the younger one needs to be redirected more. 

Our boy is 18 months and recently a nine week old spaniel mix girl joined our household. The older one sometimes behaves like a brother but most of the time like a father. Never challenges the girl and always gives up food, toys, place. We have to step in and redirect the little one when it gets too much. We even have to feed the older one first, making the little one watch, otherwise she pushes Sam out of the way. 

The girl is stubborn but unmistakably... like a girl.. Long eyelashes and everything  

Saw a documentary a while ago on multiple dog households... The main lesson... Affection must be shared equally, otherwise, jelousy could develop... 
Could culminate in agression where one dog could loose freedom and be dominated constantly, even become sick, or worse...


----------



## NLFLouis (Feb 11, 2013)

Going through the same thing. My fiancé and I have a 2 year old Male and are looking to get our second this summer. Looks like we have decided on a female though!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree to the poster that said "Look at your current dog". I have had 3 females all at once in the house and they got along very well. Each knew its position in the pack and only I believe 2x did a mild fight ever occur and it was when one was in heat and the other time was a few weeks after adding one to the pack. 
Fast forward a few years and we had just the two females around and they got along great, again knew their place in the pack and were friends.
Then we added the male and they all get along amazingly. And so far the male at 7mths gets along with other dogs.

I hear this all the time that females are true biatches and will pick fights with other females, or that nuertered males will sometimes be the instigators, or worse than intact males. I do believe it depends on the individual dog.


----------

